# Hook Flips



## Kenpo Yahoo (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey guys, I have a couple of questions about hook flips.

I understand the inherent danger of setting up the hooks (i.e. your opponent backs up and/or circles to pass your guard), but I thought I might ask some of you guys what you're doing with these.  I'm pretty new to the ground game, so if I sound stupid it's because I am. 

1) How are you guys setting your hooks?  I've been going 2 on 1 against my opponent's available arm (wrist and tricep), pushing back with my feet on the front of their pelvis and then pulling back into them to set the hooks.  I know that ideally I don't want to open a big gap only to close it again, so how can I set my hooks without pushing back so far?

2) Do you try to set both hooks and switch to whatever side is given, or are you setting one side and using what I call a backdoor flip (not sure if their is a name) if their weight distribution won't allow to pull off the primary hook flip.

Did this make any sense, if not let me know and I'll clarify.  This is something that I really want to figure out.


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2004)

Kenpo Yahoo said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I have a couple of questions about hook flips.
> 
> I understand the inherent danger of setting up the hooks (i.e. your opponent backs up and/or circles to pass your guard), but I thought I might ask some of you guys what you're doing with these.  I'm pretty new to the ground game, so if I sound stupid it's because I am.
> 
> ...



Not sure what position you're in here.  Could you give more detail??  If  you're talking about the guard position, and doing that armlock, there are no hooks to set in.  I may be reading wrong, so forgive me if I am.

Mike


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Feb 28, 2004)

I am starting from either a closed or open guard (my back to the ground, my legs around or to the side of the opponent).  I then control an arm and use my legs to push back and create space.  This seems to be a very strong position at least in terms of control, maybe not necessarily attack.  However, in order to set my hooks I have to close the gap between me and opponent.  While closing back in I seem to get passed alot usually because my opponent has the opportunity to back up and/or circle on me (which I tend to find myself on the badside of side mount, mount, or knee on chest).  What are some ways you can create enough space without losing your control position.  I have a few ideas that I plan to play with the next couple of times I'm in class.  maybe shoot the shin up across the chest to wedge or something and then slide my hook(s) in, but I have a feeling that my opponents will be able to collapse my knees the second I slide my leg to insert my hooks.  Oh well, any ideas???


----------



## gman (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm not sure I understand but what maybe if started out like you were going to scissor sweep you could maintain the right distance and pressure with your lower leg until you get your first hook in. Then pop the other leg out to set the other one. If it looks loke you are going to get passed you can continue with the scissor sweep or get back into the gaurd. Plus it might give you a bit more time if your opponent thinks you are trying one move when you are actually setting up another.:idunno:


----------



## MJS (Feb 28, 2004)

Pretty much it all comes down to timing.  Grappling is like playing a game of chess.  You really need to plan ahead.  Going for the sweep like gman said is a good idea!  

As for the hooks, you need to make sure that the top guy is off balance.  When I roll with my Inst. he puts the hooks in, and pretty much lifts me off the ground.  I'm totally off balance and he's in control.

Its hard to type what to do and at the same time visualize it, but playing with different things while rolling is a good start.

I hope that the ideas that we've given you are of a help!

Mike


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 29, 2004)

Is this that sweep that kind of has similar mechanics to a bridge-and-roll? That one does involve two arms grabbing on one. Usually works when the guy is starting to sit up.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm still not clear on what you mean by setting your hooks.  It usually refers to grapevining some part (i.e., hips) of an opponent. Are you talking about re-latching your feet together behind the guy upon retunring to the guard? If so, don't worry about it; it's something you'll eventually stop doing anyway.


----------

